# PS4 & XBOX Controller spinnen komplett



## mrfr1day (13. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und brauche eure Hilfe.

Ich habe einen XBOX one Controller, einen PS4 Controller und einen ganz normalen Controller von Piranha.

Alle Controller habe ich mal per USB angeschlossen und alle werden erkannt, alle funktionieren auch.

Der Piranha funktioniert einwandfrei.

Jetzt das Problem:

Der XBOX und der PS4 Controller spinnen komplett rum,
d.h. ,
 wenn ich einen von beiden Kalibrieren möchte dann flattern die anaLog sticks sozusagen hin und her und lassen sich nicht einstellen.
Genauso reagieren die R2 und L2 Tasten minimal von alleine.(ohne was zu drücken)
Beide Controller sind NEU.
XBOX treiber auf Win 10 sind installiert und der PC erkennt auch beide als XBOX Controller.
Programme wie DS4Windows usw. hab ich auch drauf. 
Verschiedene USB Ports habe ich auch ausprobiert.

Spielen ist so unmöglich.

Der Piranha Controller funktioniert, wenn ich wieder anschließe ganz normal und ohne Fehler.
Nur bei den High-Tech Produkten ist es unmöglich diese einwandfrei zu nutzen.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und würde so gerne das Geld was ich ausgegeben habe dementsprechend nutzen, also die Controller.

Weiß jemand bitte Rat?

LG mrfr1day


----------

